# Crisfield/Barbara Ann II 6/20



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

i with Blk-Shamu and 4 of my co-workers went down to crisfield to get on the headboat Barbara Ann II. got down there around 6:15am & to our surprise, the boat was already 1/2 full (boat departure time is 7am). by 7am the boat had over 45 people & it was packed. the captain took us out aprox. 20miles out before we dropped our lines.
as u expect lines were getting crossed like every minute the 1st 1/2 hr, but after every1 settle down it was far & few between.after the initial confusion evey1 was pulling croakers and spots at will. even a sea bass (10in) & a sea trout (9in) were both c/r. both blk-shamu and i got our limited on croakers while my other cowokers each had over 20 croakers each. most were the size between 11in to 14in while i had a 15in & 16in as my biggest. 2 othe people had 17in+ croakers while most had the normal size. at the end most had over 15 croakers .


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

What ? No kudos my way ? I give ya the info and you post a successful outing and don't throw me a bone for giving it to ya ? You should at least have called me and brought me some fillets dude ! Just kidding , glad you had a good time . It takes some patience fishing on a headboat at times . Alot of greenhorns , tide against the wind , etc. , etc. Good job !:fishing: Oh , and by the way :


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*i stand corrected,*

the headboat was the BAIII not the BAII


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Wooooooo weeee kroakas!!!! get the oil ready boys..


----------

